# Taking a poll



## dxmadman (Jul 16, 2013)

After looking at the favorite phantom color thread I didn't really have a favorite color. I prefer a two tone green b6,but I don't care for a green phantom.

So what would you rather own, a phantom or b6? And your reasons, thanks Dx


----------



## kos22us (Jul 16, 2013)

im gonna go with the b6, i like painted fenders


----------



## bricycle (Jul 16, 2013)

B-6, chrome needs too much up-keep. Besides, paint rules (like Elgins).


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 16, 2013)

bricycle said:


> B-6, chrome needs too much up-keep. Besides, paint rules (like Elgins).




B6... But im not fan of cantI frames.. So id take a BA107 lol


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 16, 2013)

They almost look the same. I really don't see that much of a difference. If I had to chose I would pick a Shelby Air Flow or a Elgin 60 Twin Bar.


----------



## 32four (Jul 16, 2013)

*Black B-6*




 The black B-6 is my favorite


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jul 16, 2013)

Black B-6.
Because my dad bought one just like this one when he was a teenager back in the late '40s, and he still waxes ecstatic about the bike, so I bought this one on eBay 10 years ago for $700 and rebuilt it. His, though had dual A.S. & CO. drum brakes, front and rear. Paints all original.

Jim.


----------



## cash4chaos (Jul 16, 2013)

*B6 all the way*

Phantom's are all over the place , B6's are getting harder to find.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 16, 2013)

cash4chaos said:


> Phantom's are all over the place , B6's are getting harder to find.




 Plus B6s come in a variety of paint colors. Phantoms kinda force you to pick red green or black... or blue once


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 16, 2013)

Brown and brown flip flop color BA107's are my favorite. 

There's a nice one near San Diego.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 16, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Brown and brown flip flop color BA107's are my favorite.
> 
> There's a nice one near San Diego.




Thanks Lawrence..! I feel like I went back in time and im the kid who bought this thing first. All shinny and new.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm at that same stage with my Racycle.....always some hold up or better/cooler 

parts found. Then they have to be either plated or painted.....ugh...


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Duh b-6*

Always a b6 if I had too choose b-6  first  choice is a straight bar Autocycle !!! And always will be not a canti fan but a b-6 would be first If forced


----------

